# Honing tool question



## Chuck B (Oct 22, 2006)

I am going to pick up a Sorby 3/4" skew today. I just bought this diamond honing tool. What is the best way to hone it?
Pics are appreciated.

Thanks for your help

Chuck

Link to the honing tool I got.
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5910


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 22, 2006)

I hone my skew much like I sharpen a knife - hold bevel on stone and try to slice off a thin layer of the stone.  Flip over after each stroke, wipe off residue from blade, and repeat.  Give each side an equal number of strokes.  Clean stone when gunk starts to build up on it.


----------



## jrc (Oct 22, 2006)

I ordered these the other day, not sure how good they are.  Will no next week.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/diamond4.html


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrc_
> <br />I ordered these the other day, not sure how good they are.  Will no next week.
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/diamond4.html



Looks interesting.  Please let us know how they work for you.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 22, 2006)

I guess I do it like mrcook.It ususally improves the cut.If it doesn't I do it aome more.
If they are cutting good I don't do anything(if it aint broke don't fix it)
If you want to go Hi tech use the sharpie trick.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 22, 2006)

Your diamond honing tool is very similar to the Ez Lap that I use for many purposes. But I don't use on lathe tools. I have seen lathe tool sharpening videos and live demonstrations that all (that I have seen) state honing lathe tools is a waste of time. Honing is honing but honing is not sharpening. Honing removes the tiny burr or metal curl on a sharpened edge. With lathe tools that are not honed that burr is gone in about 1/2 second of use after sharpening.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have the three (diamond) hone set from Harbor Freight.  I didn't buy them specifically for the skew but I use them for that.  I have the Benjamen's Best 1/2-inch oval skew.  I put the skew on the grinding wheel one time, thinking it would be good to hollow grind it once.  It took me several minutes over the next few hours to get it back where it would cut right (at least for me) by using the hones.  By that time, any sign of hollow-grinding was gone.  Now I take a few swipes on the coarse, a couple swipes on the medium and a few swipes on the fine.  Occasionally I'll touch up just on the fine.

This is what works for me.  What works for you may be different.  I will say, though, that the bevel of the skew is definately smoother and the point is sharper after the honing than after the grinding.

I think that I agree with grinding only on the gouges, but on this little pen skew, honing seems to bring out the best of it.  One reason may be the the B's Best is a little softer than some of the other lathe tools I have.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />I guess I do it like mrcook.It ususally improves the cut.If it doesn't I do it aome more.
> If they are cutting good I don't do anything(if it aint broke don't fix it)
> If you want to go Hi tech use the sharpie trick.



Eagle,
That's how I elongated the bevel on my oval skew. I probably should have been holding it in my hand instead of on the platform. That oval skew is a BIT CH to sharpen.

Chuck


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 22, 2006)

> I have seen lathe tool sharpening videos and live demonstrations that all (that I have seen) state honing lathe tools is a waste of time.


How many of these demos were speaking of "honing" tools that would nbe used for turning pens.
I believe there is a difference.
I am not "hogging" off a big hunk of everything that isn't a bowl.
For some strange reason (call me stupid) I think a tool that is meant to cut should be sharp.
BTW how often do you sharpen your good pocket knife on a 120 grit stone?
Do you think a surgeon gives is scalpel to his nurse and says go to the shop and touch this up for me on the bench grinder before I do brain surgery.
My methods may be unorthidox but based on some of the materials I have turned succesfully I think I am sharpening my tools ok by HAND, By EYE with a diamond stone.
the best part is I don't have to spend my mony on some unesscesary guide, gadget or tool.
It is called practice and patience.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 22, 2006)

Eagle,
How do you do yours? place hone on bench top? or do you hold it in your hand?


----------



## cozee (Oct 22, 2006)

> It is called practice and patience.



Yep!! Amen!!

Gotta agree with eagle and cook!!!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recon_
> <br />Eagle,
> How do you do yours? place hone on bench top? or do you hold it in your hand?


I hold the stone on my thigh or in my hand and just give it a couple of swipes.
Don't over think it.
Bear in mind I don't use tools that are so long I need a pair of binoculars to see what I am doing(I use a head set magnifier while turning)[]
I make pens.
I usually cut part of the wooden handle off my lathe chisels.
If you need the leverage of a long handle to turn a pen your tools aren't sharp enough.
I would say it is <b>UN</b>necessary to buy the over priced "pen turning" tools, just cut the handles down on the cheap ones.[]

Edit in <b>UN</b>necessary


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 23, 2006)

FWTW, I don't hone turning tools.

I work right from the grinder.  
If I'm roughing out a bowl or hollow form, I take my gouge to a 60 grit wheel. For finishing cuts I use the 100 grit wheel.

If I'm turning a pen, I use a roughing gouge sharpened on a 60 grit wheel, then a skew sharpened on a 100 grit wheel to finish up.

Also, I use a high speed grinder, because that is what I have,


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 23, 2006)

For the record. I use an 80 grit blue wheel on a 1750 grinder motor and hand hold (freehand) to sharpen. I use large tools, even for pens. My 'mini' turning tools, for the most part, have never been used.


----------



## keithz (Oct 23, 2006)

I grind my skews only if there is damage to the cutting edge.  Otherwise, I hone them with a diamond hone to retain the cutting edge.  I do not hone any other turning tool.

I find that this process works quite well for me.

keithz


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 23, 2006)

Go to www.alanlacer.com, scroll to the bottom and click on Alan's Handouts.  The last one on shrpening skews is what I think you are looking for...  I have seen this done and they are SCARY sharp!![:0]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> <br />Go to www.alanlacer.com, scroll to the bottom and click on Alan's Handouts.  The last one on shrpening skews is what I think you are looking for...  I have seen this done and they are SCARY sharp!![:0]


well what do you know!?
I guess I am in good company[]
Here's the link
thanks again I just thought I was being contrary to be different.
http://www.alanlacer.com/articles/ttahoning.html


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 23, 2006)

I want to thank everybody very much for all your help. I appreciate very much.

Chuck


----------



## jrc (Oct 25, 2006)

Got the diamond set and looks like a good deal for $19.95.  On sale at PSI


----------

